# What does ''whole'' egg mean?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

When people say that they feed their dogs whole eggs, does that mean taking an egg out of the carton and letting the dog eat it with the shell? I've swallowed egg shell before due to not peeling properly and it hurts.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, some people give their dogs a egg that they have cracked and give it to them shell and all, I only give my dogs the egg as they get plenty of calcium from the bone they get!

BTW, how are things?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, some people give their dogs a egg that they have cracked and give it to them shell and all, I only give my dogs the egg as they get plenty of calcium from the bone they get!
> 
> BTW, how are things?


so u r supposed to crack it first? You don;t jsut grab the egg from the carton and let them chew at it lol.

and thanks for asking. shane is doing ok now, but the vet thinks he will go down fast soon. I hope she is wrong.

she told us to reduce his dose of prednisolone from 1 pill per day(20 mg)...to one pill every other day(although we told her we want to keep hm on one pill per day and she said it was ok)


but we are unsure if we should do that as pred is a very bad drug.

his tumors seem at bay for now. I just want to do the best I can to help him to see 2012...can;t give up hope that he could last till 2012 for sure.

He doesn't seem to be having any sides from the pred...I was thinking of doing 1 pill one day then a half the next..but I still feel like reducing his dose would be harmful.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so u r supposed to crack it first? You don;t jsut grab the egg from the carton and let them chew at it lol.
> 
> and thanks for asking. shane is doing ok now, but the vet thinks he will go down fast soon. I hope she is wrong.
> 
> ...


and at the expense of sounding stupid....
when you say to crack the egg...u mean to crack it in the bowl and feed the shell and the liquid/yolk part separate from eachother right? you don't mean ust taking the egg from the carton and making small cracks in it right?

rofl yes I know how i sound .


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

well i take the egg from the carton and give it to him! he cracks it himself!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I give the egg, the whole egg cracked in the bowl, and nothing but the egg, shell, and it's contents...so help me raw. Bwahahaha


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

step 1. remove the egg from the carton.
step 2. hand it to your dog.
step 3. clean up the mess they make if you do it on your linoleum floor. :biggrin:

I usually give them outside so i don't have to clean up sticky spots on the floor.

Just like this 








He might look at you a little wierd, but they will get over it, mine used to carry it around as if he had a soft mouth but once he found out they were like little treasures inside they are gone in minutes


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I let my dog crack the egg himself, too. I usually put it in his bowl, but he always picks it up, carries it around for a few minutes, and then cracks it and makes a mess all over the floor. He always cleans up the messes, though and spends a long time licking . 

I hope your vet's wrong, too!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when we feed our dog an egg with the shell
we ground the shell. sometimes i feed my dog a whole chicken.
we put the chicken in a pressure cooker. when it's done
i roll my fingers around the bone and it turns to moosh.
i use the chicken as a topping for his kibble.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Like most of the others, I just take the egg out of the carton and hand it to him. He usually doesn't eat the shell, but he gets plenty of calcium from the bones he eats, so I don't worry about it. If you have a dog who is not eating bones, you can wash and dry the shell and then grind it up in a coffee grinder or with a mortar and pestle and sprinkle it over their food. They usually love it that way.

This is what it looks like when he eats an egg: Flickr: -SilverBeat-'s stuff tagged with egg


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have never given mine a whole egg, may have to try it some day. I just crack it and mix it for Richtor and Marlo with there kibble and mix it with Turtles fish.

I'm glad Shane( is it) is doing well so fare. I have lost 2 of my dogs to cancer. Good luck to you and Shane, keep us up on him. 

doggiedad I just cooked the chicken in a crock pot. It took 19 1/2 hours and I still had to take just a few bones out, got tired of putting it back on. I'm also going to use it to top kibble also. I may need to try the pressure cooker, but will have to get it from my husbands uncle or buy my own. I use his for canning.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> step 1. remove the egg from the carton.
> step 2. hand it to your dog.
> step 3. clean up the mess they make if you do it on your linoleum floor. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


GENIUS!!! I never thought of doing that....


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> GENIUS!!! I never thought of doing that....


It is the only way I feed eggs! No mess [if outdoors/on linoleum]! And it's so cute to see them carrying their little prizes around. :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

When I remember they can have eggs, I just take two eggs out of the carton and give it to them with their dinners. They are fed in their crates so they'll leave the egg for last. Then, they stare at it, play with it, let it roll around, stick it in their mouths, spit it back out of their mouths....eventually, they figure out how to crack it and then they eat everything, gooey mess, shell and all.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never given Tucker an egg before, but when we have eggs I'll give him a shell and he LOVES them. I'd think they would be sharp too but he never seems bothered by it and he chews it up so I'm not worried about it. I might try giving him a whole egg sometime but I'm worried about cannon-butt.


----------

